

HTML5 Mini Template - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/08/html5-mini-template.html

======
wccrawford
"Content is licensed under a Creative Commons Public Domain License"

...

Does that even make sense? First off, I didn't find anything for 'Creative
Commons Public Domain'... The closest I found was the CC0. It waives all your
rights, which is basically the same as Public Domain, but not quite.

Second, Public Domain isn't a 'license'. It's a status that indicates there
are no copyright claims possible.

~~~
vladocar
Is just a demo Lorem ipsum. I didn't wonted to write "this is Footer " so I
wrote "Content is licensed under a Creative Commons Public Domain License" you
can put anything you like there.

